# Iphone / Ipad Website



## swoop_ds (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm currently with bludomain and they just released some new Iphone sites that you can "upgrade" to if your site is compatible for 50$.  Does this make sense?  Do people look for photographers on their iphones?

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## eric-holmes (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know about other people, but I do most everything from my iPhone. Including this post. But be advised, iPhone does not support flash...


----------



## jakedoza (Jul 8, 2010)

personally I think the 'i' anything is an overated piece.. but that is just my opinion. I have own server sitting right here next to me.... and its a PC..


----------



## rallysman (Jul 8, 2010)

i'M getting ready to DiTCH my iPhone for a DROiD of some sort.

iPhail has been overrated for the enTiRe time i'Ve had iT.


In all seriousness, I wouldn't piss on my iphone if it was on fire.


----------



## jakedoza (Jul 8, 2010)

hahahaha..
yeah.. I'm wanting a droid as well. I'm using an omnia now. It is 2 years old and out performs the new iPhone.


----------



## tenhasan01 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is an interesting discussion. thank you for sharing


----------



## ann (Sep 19, 2010)

hm, not sure, i have been trying to find an iphone3gs on the cheap as i am not interested in the phone option, just the camera and the downloadable apps. my version of a geeky holga. 

It is shocking what these things are going for on ebay:thumbdown:


----------



## luoshenhua (Sep 27, 2010)

When i want any kind of help than i will contact you. And i will also paid $50 for it. Thanks for sharing this link.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...g-photographers-dress-code-3.html#post2033506


----------

